# A thank you to Swift - finally!



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

I would just like to publicly thank Amy Archer of Swift for all her help and patience in getting my van back in working order and into a habitable and functional state finally - even if it should have been like this when it left the factory!! (and also for a balanced picture alan kerr should have picked up on some of the issues at handover/PDI although not all by any means!) I just hope Peter can now see the error of his initial actions and comments and his apology was 'swiftly' (!) accepted. The 46 faults did turn out to be correct and then some as it turns out, i was under on my original count!!! Would i buy swift again? errrm not sure - their customer service was excellent in the end but it took some pressure on my part and the build quality was poorer than i had hoped for in a flagship vehicle this should have been excellent i feel. The cost to swift in putting it right (several thousand pounds!!!) would have been better spent in their own PDI at factory level i think, but heh what do i know i don't make them i just buy them! Am i enjoying using it now - you bet!! As for dealers - i can't fault Chelston - just a shame at the time they could only sell a Bessacar and not a Swift - this has now changed... Swift's presence on here does go some way to helping a future purchaser make an informed decision and gives some security to owners - and for that they should be commended - whatever might or might not be behind the reasons for their presence ( this has been debated by many for lots of posts - all i can say is i think it is good - not just because of my own experience but just in case you need that reassurance they are there...) Still have 2 or 3 outstanding niggles but am addressing them next! Happy motorhoming and don't give up on a bad job persevere to make someone accountable is what i say!!! thanks one and all!


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

It is good to here that you finally have a M/H you can use and enjoy.


Richard...


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Very pleased to hear that the problems have been resolved, like you I feel that many should have been picked up if the pdi had been done with as much care as when you examined the vehicle.......

Surely that should be the case for all vehicles? It certainly seems to me that pdi's are better done for cars - perhaps because there are so many more being done that the "that'll do" philosophy has been lost due to the pressure of trying to do lots in a short time.

We certainly know that if we have unlimited time then things tend to get "put off till tomorrow" and perhaps never get done. I wonder if the same applies to MH pdi - as the technician is not unders so much time pressure they tend to be a little skimpy over what they do "it'll get picked up next time I'm in here".

The important thing however is that Swift Customer Service HAS come up trumps and sorted things even if it cost them "thousands".

Dave


----------

